# Overnight Easter Butt Cook



## Bruce B (Apr 7, 2007)

Doing two pork butts overnight; total weight just under 14lbs; one rubbed with my own rub the other with Texas BBQ "Wild" Rub. Rubbed both and refrigerated for 8 hours.




Butt on right with Texas BBQ "wild"









Started the cooker at 9pm, using Kamado Extruded Coconut Charcoal and Humphrey's Lump; with Apple and Pecan wood (2:1) Temps stabilized in one hour at 250 at the lid. Shouldn't have to open it up until morning....more pics then.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 8, 2007)

Got a pair of butts and a brisket on right now (pics to come). Started them at 9:30.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice start Bruce! I like the bunny in the backround!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 8, 2007)

Go Bruce Go


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lookin' good Mr. B.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Um, Bruce.   Its morning now.  WHERE ARE THE PICS?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Um, Bruce.   Its morning now.  WHERE ARE THE PICS?



They're almost done...be patient. Besides I've been busy I had to search around the house and look for my Easter Basket from the Easter Bunny, then I had to make coffee, then I made my coleslaw dressing.....Damn, I'm pretty much exhausted, bout time for a nap.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 8, 2007)

10:30am Update

The smaller butt(right) is at 190 and the larger is at 182 but not quite done yet, just doesn't pass the wiggle test. I'll give them both another 1/2 hour or so. Pulled Pork just in time to the final round from Augusta today.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 8, 2007)

they look great!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, what diva said!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Miserable cooking weather indeed!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, now your cooking.  Looking good Bruce.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 8, 2007)

Pulled Pork sandwich on onion roll with Lexington Barbecue Red Slaw (Peace, Love, and Barbecue; Mike Mills; pg.109) with some Jack Stack Sauce from KC.





Goooooooooooooooooooodddddddd!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm finished too.
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/media/431657/site1133.JPG


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Man that Sammy looks good Bruce.  Dang Rooster, yours is looking good too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Pulled Pork sandwich on onion roll with Lexington Barbecue Red Slaw (Peace, Love, and Barbecue; Mike Mills; pg.109) with some Jack Stack Sauce from KC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnificent Bruce!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice looking sammie Bruce!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks great Bruce. What did you think of the red slaw? I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks good Bruce.  I have been meaning to boil a bag of PP.  I think I may be up to it now.

Nice job RR.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 9, 2007)

Great looking porkage!


----------



## john a (Apr 9, 2007)

Wish I had one of those sandwiches right now.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 9, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great Bruce. What did you think of the red slaw? I've been wanting to try it.



It's very good, very vinegary and sweet. The cider vinegar, ketchup and sugar are a good combination for slaw. I'll make it again.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

KW Kimerer said:
			
		

> Where did you get the recipe for the red slaw Bruce?




Lexington Barbecue Red Slaw (Peace, Love, and Barbecue; Mike Mills; pg.109)


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I couldn't have said it better.


----------

